
Show HN: Rocket, a web framework for Rust - rharrison0809
https://github.com/SergioBenitez/Rocket
======
the_duke
Posted yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13245475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13245475)

